# a rip off of the word association thread....sorta



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

Im sure this had been done before........but what the hell!

Like the word association thread but not, I wanna hear a story gotta follow the last guys response and only use three words.

I of course will start:


One night Kuso...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

asked for sex


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

from a prostitute


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

began to choke


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

prostitute was really...


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

his niece's teacher


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

she wanted to...


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

play with his


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

brand new toy...


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

suddenly began shaking


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

in front of


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

...of his semi


----------



## Pianomahnn (Sep 30, 2002)

...-erect "member", and...


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 30, 2002)

premature ejeclated on ...


----------



## Pianomahnn (Sep 30, 2002)

...dero's left foot...


----------



## Craft (Sep 30, 2002)

so dero grabbed a kleenex and....


----------



## Pianomahnn (Sep 30, 2002)

...blew his nose.

(period, means someone start a new sentence.   )


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

I want to


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

dress in drag


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

pretending 2ba lesbian


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

joining 2 ladies


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

in a threesome.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 30, 2002)

What the hell is going on in HERE?  LOL


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Too many words!!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

Leslie wants to...


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

She really DOES...


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

want to do ME??????


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

In your dreams!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

Poor Kuso has


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

sex on the brain


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

(hey that's four words  )

...can't get any


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

don't we all?:bounce:


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2002)

wanna laugh at


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

Um...B....when the story is about me, I can use as many words as I like


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2002)

kuso's dream of


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2002)

geting laid tonite


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

he he he


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

You are right


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

Tank....probably won`t


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

happen, as I


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2002)

1st for everything


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

Got laid


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

twice this morning @FrockerF


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2002)

gotta go , nite


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

Once upon a time...

(new story)


----------



## Fade (Sep 30, 2002)

there was a


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> gotta go , nite



nite buddy


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

very smelly girl


----------



## Fade (Sep 30, 2002)

who had a


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

very smelly puss


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

after not washing...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

for a month


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

of constant whoring.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

Dero was dreaming


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

of   B.Fly


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

hehehe


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

let me dream


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

your wish is


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

so far away


----------



## david (Oct 1, 2002)

it doesn't matter


----------



## kuso (Oct 1, 2002)

because you know


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

that when Fade


----------



## kuso (Oct 1, 2002)

catches up with


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

you, he'll rip


----------



## kuso (Oct 1, 2002)

you a new


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

place where the


----------



## kuso (Oct 1, 2002)

sun don`t shine


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

So the lesson


----------



## kuso (Oct 1, 2002)

is that you


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

never ever should


----------



## kuso (Oct 1, 2002)

sleep with his


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

wife no matter


----------



## kuso (Oct 1, 2002)

even if she


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

glances at you


----------



## kuso (Oct 1, 2002)

or grabs your


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

exposed, soft, little


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

WHAT THE HELL IS THAT  !!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

don't know ... Kuso left after his turn!   ... 
Kuso tried to force me to say something ... or grabs your ... but I kept the hands steady, the mind dirt free and replied back with more adjectives ... and then he was gone.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> exposed, soft, little



tiny baby toe


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

Sometimes it rains


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2002)

and sometimes your


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2002)

being spit on


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

by a person


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

who has a


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

lot of spit


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

little penis?


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2002)

admitting something?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

NOT EVEN CLOSE


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

No shit, duh


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2002)

both lying


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

for you


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2002)

Back attchya


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

sniff sniff....yuck


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

I wanna 3some


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

what the??


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2002)

lose fade, deal


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2002)

two chicks though


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

fade butterfly tina


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2002)

never gonna score


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

acceptance is key


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> never gonna score


Use your hand


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I wanna 3some



wtf!!  where did that come from?


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

That's what I was wondering


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

hey ... don't complain! ...


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2002)

Lucky bastard


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> hey ... don't complain! ...


oh I'm not


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2002)

she just teasing?


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

I don't know


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

fade me mystery-MAN


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

MAN....no man.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

sucha cute couple


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

then fade bf & ?? & ?? ... he he


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

I see what your after...

fade & bf & NT & Mrs.NT


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

fade BF vibrator


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> sucha cute couple


Thanks!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> fade BF vibrator


story of my life


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I see what your after...
> 
> fade & bf & NT & Mrs.NT


Hmmmmm well hmmmm


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> fade BF vibrator



fade BF vibrator & mystery lady!


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2002)

staying outta this


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

You missed a post NT


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

... I saw that and didn't even think about it till you posted it ...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

Then who's the mystery woman???


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

Yes, who is


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

your mystery woman


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

don't know ... maybe hanging with the mystery man you mentioned ...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

OOOHHH, I see


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

OOOHHH, I see


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

you are goofy


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2002)

And you're Mickey


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

who married me?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

no, I'm Minnie


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2002)

Minnie has a penis?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

don't think so....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

Minnie's got a vigina


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

didcha see sopranos?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

don't gethe station


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

that minnie did!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

(have store-bought penis)


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

Snap on tools


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

ya'll are confusing


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

very much so!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

rarely on purpose


----------



## Dero (Oct 2, 2002)

Truth or reality?


----------



## Badger (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> (have store-bought penis)



I use daily


----------



## Dero (Oct 2, 2002)

Now I'm confuse!!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

Not hard todo


----------



## Dero (Oct 2, 2002)

Who asked you!!!?


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

what the hell


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 2, 2002)

has happened here??


----------



## Dero (Oct 2, 2002)

Did anybody see...


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2002)

me puking outside


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

and gagging for


----------



## irontime (Oct 3, 2002)

A breath of fart.


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

gas mask time


----------



## irontime (Oct 3, 2002)

bad butterfly


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

stinky protein farts


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

not butterfly, me


----------



## irontime (Oct 3, 2002)

little bit whipped, eh?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

Wouldn't you be


----------



## irontime (Oct 3, 2002)

............maybe a little


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> ............maybe a little


bit horny, yep!


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

I am, yep


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

maybe we should


----------



## irontime (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> bit horny, yep!


took you 8 days to think of that?  

little slow?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

Maybe I wasn't horny 8 days ago


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

Fade horny....fade horny now.....fade need humpa humpa


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2002)

butterfly  fade


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

Exactly


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

Let's start a


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

huh? a what?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

a new sentence


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

almost ready to


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2002)

The snow is


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

a funky yellow


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

that kuso ate


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

while hungry enough


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

to eat anything


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 11, 2002)

To eat a....


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

dat walks around


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 11, 2002)

and jumps inside..


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

is truly exceptional


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

and super extrodinary


----------



## Fade (Oct 12, 2002)

I must say


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

it's nice today


----------



## Fade (Oct 16, 2002)

yes it is


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

it's cold here


----------



## irontime (Oct 16, 2002)

it's snowing here


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

cold here too (60's brrrr)


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

I`m still walking around in shorts and a t-shirt


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

me to, but that's beside the point. lmao


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> me to, but that's beside the point. lmao



Opps   Sorry, forgot this was like three words max  

Carry on then people


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

way to go


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

to the stripclub


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

see ya there


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

so who`s stripping?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

hopefully not SHB


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

NOT that club


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

please spare us


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

maybe Venus would


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

wohohoooooo I'm there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

Me TOO buddy


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

I'd definitely go


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

WE wanna see


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

Venus BUTT NEKID


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

butterfly get-a lapdance?


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

you`re killing me


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

I am game


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

kuso = sensory overload


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

kuso = over load


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

kuso needs shower


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

ROTF...

A COLD shower


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

he he he


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

ha ha ha


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

ho ho ho


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 16, 2002)

ho's!? huh!? where????


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

the strip club?





(SHB    )


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 16, 2002)

is the place


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

to get some


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

just over there?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

over where?  Here?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

Not much here


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

no full nudity


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

well, yes but


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

they're juice bars


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

Juice bars eh?


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

wrong forum buddy


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

no alcohol served


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

no kitty then?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

full nudity = juice


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

(soda,juice or water)


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

I`ll take juice


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

NOT yours though


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

That's good news!


----------



## Venus (Oct 17, 2002)

Venus Dancing Naked?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2002)

you have never?


----------



## kuso (Oct 18, 2002)

thought about it?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

Maybe for me???


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2002)

maybe you could!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

Will for fade


----------



## Venus (Oct 18, 2002)

Maybe I will


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Venus *_
> Maybe I will



Maybe for us?


----------



## Venus (Oct 18, 2002)

Maybe pose topless


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

Oh yeah baby


----------



## Venus (Oct 18, 2002)

For you anyday


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

I won't share'em


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

neither would I!!!


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Venus *_
> Maybe pose topless



seen it already!  (pretty damn close!)


----------



## Venus (Oct 18, 2002)

Almost..... not quite


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2002)

Venus,

that pic of you 4 was incredibly awesome that Deeann gave me two versions!  H-O-T Versions might I add!

Naughty-naughty!


----------



## kuso (Oct 18, 2002)

FUCK....I`m spent


----------



## Venus (Oct 18, 2002)

I remember now!


----------



## Venus (Oct 18, 2002)

The mesh ones  (You haven't seen anything yet lol)


----------



## kuso (Oct 18, 2002)

when can we???????????


----------



## kuso (Oct 18, 2002)

where can we??????


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Venus *_
> The mesh ones  (You haven't seen anything yet lol)




Venus,

I know... I know.... Deeann's getting ready for Olympia week in Vegas so I won't get to see her this week or the photos. Darn it! 

Anyway, do you think Musclemag will put the pictures where you can see right through the tops of you and DeeAnn or the 4 of you? (Nips showing and all!!!)

I can see Muscular Development doing it!  Did you see this months issue of the feature models practically nude  with just sparkles or sand covering her?  Very risque'  Very ummn.... cool?

Are you going to do something like that (Or maybe, would you do something like that?


----------



## kuso (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude....did you not read the rules of this thread???? 

Three words MAX


----------



## Venus (Oct 18, 2002)

topless website soon


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2002)

oh way cool!


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> Dude....did you not read the rules of this thread????
> 
> Three words MAX



Whoops, I forgot!


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Venus *_
> topless website soon



paid site possibly?


----------



## Venus (Oct 18, 2002)

paysite....video too!


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2002)

Video--- naughty or nice??


----------



## Venus (Oct 18, 2002)

naughty and nice


----------



## kuso (Oct 18, 2002)

sounds fucking great


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Venus *_
> naughty and nice



let us know!!!! (when!!!!!!!)


----------



## Dero (Feb 23, 2003)

Is it on??????


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 23, 2003)

i wanna masterbate


----------



## Dero (Feb 23, 2003)

T.M.I.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 23, 2003)

then don't read


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

I forgot this thread!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 25, 2003)

me too


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2003)

r u sure?  What's up MAN!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 25, 2003)

nothin bro just putting off a psychology paper the last minute is the best time to do my work  .

whats up with you?


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

figuring when to quit my second job... I feel I've gathered enough information on local bands and venues.  But I LOVED the perks (Ladies)


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

I miss whoring!


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

post whoring


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

but not girl whoring


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 26, 2003)

ya me 2 stoopid skool not lik i learns nothing here


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

my gawd can't you people count???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 26, 2003)

i think thats pretty obvious


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> my gawd can't you people count???



Nope... not a required skill!


----------

